# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te shikoni a eshte USB-ja apo karte memorja origjinale apo fallco

## sCHiZoiD-AL

Te gjitheve na ka rene rasti te blejme apo te shikojme pajisje USB apo karte memorje te cilat variojne nga 1gb me e pakta (per USB-te) dhe deri ne 64 gb max qe kam pare ne Shqiperi , kurse per USA dhe ndoshta dhe vende te tjera memorja max e prodhuar eshte 500gb.

Duke pare qe teknologjia po evoluon nuk ka asgje te keqe te kesh mundesine te marresh 500gb ne xhep , por problemi fillon kur keto paisje shiten me cmime shume te uleta te cilat te bejne te mendosh nqs po blen dicka origjinale qe ia vlen apo eshte thjesht nje shpenzim i kote per nje pajisje  me cilesi absurde?

Per te diktuar nqs nje memorje eshte origjinale apo fallco do te perdorim nje aplikacion qe quhet *H2testw*

Pasi ta kemi shkarkuar e extractojme dhe e hapim , nuk nevoje per instalim.  Klikojme English nqs nuk dini gjermanisht ose thjesht per ta pasur me te lehte orientimin me tutorialin e klikojme English.




Klikoni *Select target* per te zgjedhur USB tuaj. (sigurohuni qe USB-ja apo karte memorja eshte e formatuar para se ta analizoni me kte program)

Tani thjesht klikoni *Write+Verify* , pastaj ju mbetet vetem te prisni deri sa procesi te mbaroje. Koha e mbarimit varet nga madhesia e USB , shpejtesia e pc dhe vete USB-se etj.

Pas mbarimit te testimit programi do ju shfaqe  nje analize e cila ju tregon nqs USB juaj eshte ne rregull apo jo. Nqs nuk nxjerr asnje error atehere gjithcka eshte ne rregull me USB-ne por nqs programi shfaq errore ne analizen qe krijon atehere ajo USB apo Memory Card eshte fallco dhe pervecse nuk ka madhesine te cilen reklamon ajo gjithashtu mund te kete dhe  sektore te demtuar te cilet nuk jane ne gjendje te punojne sic duhet per te mbajtur informacion.



*Ketu eshte rezultati i nje USB-je 64 gb e cila eshte fallco.*



```
The media is likely to be defective.
3.8 GByte OK (8084847 sectors)
58.6 GByte DATA LOST (122921617 sectors)
Details:710.5 KByte overwritten (1421 sectors)
7.6 MByte slightly changed (< 8 bit/sector, 15630 sectors)
58.6 byte corrupted (122904566 sectors)
710.5 KByte aliased memory (1421 sectors)
First error at offset: 0x000000003cef8470
Expected: 0xeb7ac43a237c5170
Found: 0xeb7a843a237c5170
H2testw version 1.3
Writing speed: 9.24 MByte/s
Reading speed: 10.8 MByte/s
H2testw v1.4
```

*Pra sic mund ta shikoni me lart eshte testuar nje USB 64 gb e blere ne ebay e cila eshte reklamuar se ka 64 gb memorje por ne te vertete ka vetem 3.8 gb memorje dhe komplet pjesa tjeter e memorjes eshte e paperdorshme.
*


Kaq kisha.

----------

joss (31-10-2013)

----------


## plotesuesi

SHUME TE FALEMINDERIT ,I NDERUAR  sCHiZoiD-AL !

----------

